# Sixers Back To Old Logo & Uniforms?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Here is the (breaking, really) news:
> 
> Kate Price, Sixers’ Vice President of Business Operations, told yesterday to a group of season ticket holders in a fan forum that the franchise will be switching back to the old logo and the old 1982-83 uniforms (white/home, red/away) starting from next season.
> 
> ...


http://sixers4guidos.wordpress.com/2009/01/23/sixers-back-to-old-logo-and-uniforms/


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This better be the truth. I've been asking for this for the past ten years. I've hated every jersey they've had since they stopped wearing those ones.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

bleh. I don't really care, but I grew up with their current jerseys. Don't really want to see a change.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Personally, I hope they do go back to their old ones. I think they look better.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

They look plain imo


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

didnt they have some nice ones with stars or something down the side? i know the Nets had some like that but i thought they did too


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd like the change too, though I don't really mind their current ones.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> didnt they have some nice ones with stars or something down the side? i know the Nets had some like that but i thought they did too


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i was thinking of these. these are my favorite sixers jerseys


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think more teams should have simple Jerseys...I did like the ones they had in Iverson's rookie year.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This logo? 







Sweet.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Eh i like the ones we had these are kind of plain.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Ruff Draft said:


> This logo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know where i can get the shirt with this Logo on it??????????????/

preferably white and long sleeved


----------

